# error 1321 the installer has insufficient privileges to modify the file



## craigy1012000 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello all
First of all i hope this post is in the right place.
When i try to install bluetooth adapter software i get the following message--
error 1321 the installer has insufficient privileges to modify the file.
The only other thing i have done recently was to install Office 2007. 
I am the only user account on the PC.
Any ideas whats wrong and how to fix the problem?.
Regards 
Craig Davison:4-dontkno


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Try right clicking the install .exe and select "run as administrator"


----------



## hassan9418 (Mar 7, 2009)

You can go to the control panel and go to users and familt safety click users and then click turn on or off user control and switch user control off.


----------

